# Film Shortages--Fujifilm Announcement



## cgw (Nov 25, 2022)

Maybe just my cynical alter ego talking but how better to clear stock than to announce a "shortage?"

I'd guess both Fuji and Kodak are minding production in keeping with 35/120 films' mass-market position having long faded into residual market territory.









						Fujifilm Warns Its 35mm Films in Short Supply 'for the Time Being'
					

Fujifilm is warning that its 35mm films will be in short supply for the time being due to supply chain issues and the lack of raw materials.




					petapixel.com


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 25, 2022)

There goes Velvia 50? Maybe Provia?


----------



## Warfarin (Nov 25, 2022)

Don’t even remember the last time I saw either of those products in stock anywhere.


----------



## terri (Nov 25, 2022)

Oh shut up, Fuji.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 28, 2022)

Blah Blah Blah, Yada Yada Yada, He-He Ha-Ha Ho-Ho.


----------



## RAZKY (Nov 29, 2022)

Not really a surprise - the supply chain is in dire straights worldwide.


----------

